# fixing things or just slow?



## kuopiofi (Dec 18, 2011)

Dare I hope that the reason FA has been running slow for the last few hours is because admins are doing something, or is this simply too many people around?


----------



## Smelge (Dec 18, 2011)

FA Admins fixing things?

Yep, absolutely. They've decided to get a wriggle on and release the shit out of the new UI. In fact, they're so enthusiastic about it that they're adding in folders as well. And sending every member a personalised christmas card with a Â£50 note in.


----------



## aapur (Dec 18, 2011)

Smelge said:


> FA Admins fixing things?
> 
> Yep, absolutely. They've decided to get a wriggle on and release the shit out of the new UI. In fact, they're so enthusiastic about it that they're adding in folders as well. And sending every member a personalised christmas card with a Â£50 note in.



Sarcasm makes everything better.

anyways. why do people make these threads everytime FA is either slow, a server crashes or someone chooses to drop another DDoS Nuke. its getting old now. making these threads wont make the admins work faster. in fact. they'll work slower to be able to keep up with everything thats said here, and everyone they have to ban from the forums for stepping over the line.


----------



## shutaro (Dec 18, 2011)

All of which could be avoided if they could spare 5 seconds to update the site status forum.


----------



## kuopiofi (Dec 18, 2011)

aapur said:


> anyways. why do people make these threads everytime FA is either slow, a server crashes or someone chooses to drop another DDoS Nuke.


'cause it allows us to find out if it's only our problem, if anyone has noticed yet and (frankly) bitch about it.

In my case, it was the first 2. And since it's been at least 2 hours now,I'd say I've been pretty patient about it too.


----------



## Artslave (Dec 18, 2011)

aapur said:


> Sarcasm makes everything better.
> 
> anyways. why do people make these threads everytime FA is either slow, a server crashes or someone chooses to drop another DDoS Nuke. its getting old now. making these threads wont make the admins work faster. in fact. they'll work slower to be able to keep up with everything thats said here, and everyone they have to ban from the forums for stepping over the line.



Some folks want a time estimate on when the site will be back up. That's why. No post in site status? The natural assumption is the admins are unaware of the problem.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 18, 2011)

I was also wondering if it was just me. I'm glad to know it's not a problem with my browser/computer.


----------



## aapur (Dec 18, 2011)

some people are right, yes. if they had updated the site status immediately would these threads never have been made. so it does once again fire back on lazy work from the admins(i dont care if i'm banned for saying this. i'm just using my freedom of speech)


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 18, 2011)

"Is FA Slow?" - A choose your own adventure story.

One day you are browsing FA and are frankly _shocked_ to discover that it's taking slightly longer to respond than usual. 

Do you:
A) Make a thread about it on the forum (read next paragraph)
B) Shrug (skip to end of the page)

You make a thread on the forum voicing your displeasure. How could such an atrocity be allowed to happen? You eagerly await any response.

Finally, a reply. 

It says:
A) It's working okay for me! (skip to end of page)
B) I'm getting the same thing, how unsual! (read next paragraph)

You read the responses from other eager furries that are just _dying_ to know what's happening. Speculation abound as various theories are put forward. Is it a DDoS? Is one of the servers shit? Did SQL vomit all over itself? Have they added some bizarre new feature that does nothing but slow FA down?

A short while later, a response it made by an admin.

It says:
A) We're on the receiving end of a DDoS, obviously we have no idea when it will end (skip to end of page)
B) Something fucked up, possibly, we will post a message should we have any details (skip to end of page)
C) It's being a little cranky, but it's nothing out of the ordinary really, it should be back to normal soon (skip to end of page)

You find something else to do for a little while instead and check back later on.


----------



## aapur (Dec 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> "Is FA Slow?" - A choose your own adventure story.
> You find something else to do for a little while instead and check back later on.



You forgot to add "the drama queens who absolutely have to drag people back here cause the need someone who can listen to their bitching and ranting about the loss of their only social contact as they have no life outside the computer room" to the equation


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 18, 2011)

aapur said:


> You forgot to add "the drama queens who absolutely have to drag people back here cause the need someone who can listen to their bitching and ranting about the loss of their only social contact as they have no life outside the computer room" to the equation



I'll be sure to add that in the revised edition. Due in stores 2012. Don't miss it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2011)

tl;dr: furries can't wait a few seconds for their fapping material.

Seriously folks if the site is down for days then yes make a thread, but not if it's being slow or down for only a couple hours.

Christ folks, if you really need to get your rocks off then there's other furry porn sites out there you know?  Then again this is furries; furries metaphorically are the carbon of biological chemistry relative to other fandoms.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> furries metaphorically are the carbon of biological chemistry relative to other fandoms.



Please explain this lovely metaphor of yours.


----------



## Artslave (Dec 18, 2011)

I think most of the admins are located in the US, in the eastern time zone. I think it's more likely that on a sunday near christmas they're all asleep. Probably not a case of being lazy. They've gotta maintain dayjobs, in addition to maintaining the site. IDK though, could be.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Please explain this lovely metaphor of yours.


Biological chemistry summarized: Carbon's a whore.


----------



## DKitty (Dec 18, 2011)

FA crashed for a bit...what the fuck is the problem, it's done this before, ya know. 

So what? Big deal, whoopie doo. Go look at furry porn elsewheres ya big crybabies & have some patience instead of shitspamming the Site Status forums. 

At least I can text & email outside of FA until the site comes back up.

I mean, really. :/


----------



## ZENX49 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it'd come as a huge shock to the jaded regulars who expect everyone with their impatient wanks in hand are hoping to find out if their porn's hot and ready, to discover that many are not here to fap off and just genuinely want to know what's going on with FA's slowdown.

Nah, regulars like to lump the whole of people into this slurry of masturbating fruit loops. :V It's funnier that way.


----------



## Pikitsune (Dec 18, 2011)

I love how whenever this sort of thing happens, there are people who just ask what's going on or want to confirm others are having the problem, then there's people who freak out and go on an "FA moderators not doing their jobs" rant, then you get the completely unnecessary "go outside" or "you can live without porn for ____ amount of time."
It's got nothing to do with people freaking out about having a lack of access to their porn/social network. It's just a concern about a problem, just like anyone on ANY other large website would want to report. When something is wrong, someone is obviously going to want to ask about it or point it out when there is no signs of anyone in charge being aware or doing anything about it.
I for one, was getting annoyed by the site being anciently slow because I was trying to update a bunch of things and get important information from commissioners because I'm on a set work schedule and I need to gather my materials to work in a timely fashion. I shrugged it off, until 2 hours later I only managed to go to about 12 pages on the site. So I came here to see if the admins had anything to say about it, and if others were also having site issues. 
Is there something wrong with that?
No, not at all.
People bitching about people bitching is more annoying than the people who bitch in the first place.


----------



## kuopiofi (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeeessss... you say we complain about the smallest things, but have you noticed that the ones who post most to these threads are the ones who complain about those who start the threads. Count the posts in this thread and compare how many posts mention the problem to those who nag about us who want to know what's going on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2011)

ZENX49 said:


> I think it'd come as a huge shock to the jaded regulars who expect everyone with their impatient wanks in hand are hoping to find out if their porn's hot and ready, to discover that many are not here to fap off and just genuinely want to know what's going on with FA's slowdown.
> 
> Nah, regulars like to lump the whole of people into this slurry of masturbating fruit loops. :V It's funnier that way.


You do realize this is furries we are talking about right?  You may think the fandom cares about art, but the sad truth is that the majority of furries are pale white teenagers who lie about their age on fa to view porn chauvinists who either treat women like shit cause they have a women phobia or try and hunt them down or hunt them down thinking they're a sextoy and have a right arm strong enough to crush coal into diamond.

You may legit like the furry art, but the sad reality is we're known as a bunch of perverts for a good reason.


Pikitsune said:


> I love how whenever this sort of thing happens,  there are people who just ask what's going on or want to confirm others  are having the problem, then there's people who freak out and go on an  "FA moderators not doing their jobs" rant, then you get the completely  unnecessary "go outside" or "you can live without porn for ____ amount  of time."
> It's got nothing to do with people freaking out about having a lack of  access to their porn/social network. It's just a concern about a  problem, just like anyone on ANY other large website would want to  report. When something is wrong, someone is obviously going to want to  ask about it or point it out when there is no signs of anyone in charge  being aware or doing anything about it.
> I for one, was getting annoyed by the site being anciently slow because I  was trying to update a bunch of things and get important information  from commissioners because I'm on a set work schedule and I need to  gather my materials to work in a timely fashion. I shrugged it off,  until 2 hours later I only managed to go to about 12 pages on the site.  So I came here to see if the admins had anything to say about it, and if  others were also having site issues.
> Is there something wrong with that?
> ...


It's a trial by fire, if you are fire proof enough to survive re-entry into earth's atmosphere then we want you.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> tl;dr: furries can't wait a few seconds for their fapping material.
> 
> Seriously folks if the site is down for days then yes make a thread, but not if it's being slow or down for only a couple hours.
> 
> Christ folks, if you really need to get your rocks off then there's other furry porn sites out there you know?  Then again this is furries; furries metaphorically are the carbon of biological chemistry relative to other fandoms.




I dunno about you but if I am on at night it just shuts off. Totally DIES. Then I get pissed, go to bed, wake up and its zombie crawling while being beaten with bats. Its a little frustrating. Heck I cant even upload art on my end it keeps fucking up and I just said to hell with it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I dunno about you but if I am on at night it just shuts off. Totally DIES. Then I get pissed, go to bed, wake up and its zombie crawling while being beaten with bats. Its a little frustrating. Heck I cant even upload art on my end it keeps fucking up and I just said to hell with it.


Words of wisdom-
If you see a zombie, immediately say to hell with it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Words of wisdom-
> If you see a zombie immediately say to hell with it and run away.




Fuck that, they are slow. I'll just piss on them.


----------



## DKitty (Dec 18, 2011)

People who bitch about people who bitch about people who bitch about anything are the ultimately annoying.

Seriously, if it's checking on the status, wanting to continue submitting/updating your profile, or getting back to fapping, it doesn't matter. You bitch about it in the first place for ANY REASON, go find something else to do with your time instead of bawwing about said situation on a spam thread when we've heard it a kazillion times before.


----------



## aapur (Dec 18, 2011)

oh lookie. its back up.

the admins can now lock this thread and let it die in the pile of all the other dying Slow-site/server-crashed/DDoS complaining threads.


----------

